# If carlsberg made TT's new pics



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here are some now the car is out of the body shop will get some better ones done














































I know this will not be to everybodies taste but it definatly mine, hope you like


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

looks amazing mate congrats,

only 1 thing!!!!!!!

No aliens? but you have xenon's? i might be wrong but wont that fail its MOT??

I could be completly wrong!!

But that really is sexy!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I still have the old bumper if need be i wanted it to look smooth


----------



## Raz225TTC (Feb 24, 2006)

There are many ways to get it wrong, but youve managed to pull it off.
It look gorgeous, very very nice. wonderfull paintjob too!


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah double check, but i think you might need them!!!


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Stunning, very well finished! Whats that colour? It looks awesome


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

House of Kolor candy red over orion silver 20 coats of paint and laquer in total


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I also like the wheels.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Looks absolutely stunning mate. 8)


----------



## Whoosh (Sep 4, 2006)

Not normally a fan of body kits, but I like it. Very nice!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Simply stunning Rob 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looking very nice.


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Not normally a fan of bodykits on the TT, but the front of this looks v good. Best thing about it is the paintwork though of course. Awesome.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

That looks FANTASTIC


----------



## Drives (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry got to say that your car looks amazing mate well done. well worth the effort.


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Brilliant colour mate! 8) The new style aggressive front is just stunning.


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

very nice indeed, good enough to lick... :lol:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

That looks sweet  I'm not ususally a fan of kitted up TTs but your car looks STUNNING 8)


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice indeed!!

Well done Rob!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

very nice job mate, you could fall into that paint!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's very nice.

what front, sides and rear is that?

i guess you chose the black handles as a contrast, but colour coded would be good.

also the black inserts on the corner of rear bumper and side skirts may also look cool if colour coded and other question is are these inserts required?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

What wheels have you got?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I did the inserts and the door handles that way to break up the candy red as it may have been too much and i think it works, the wheels are river wheels from dare motorsport


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

By the way carlsberg did make TTs - the qS. (except black ones, they are just wanna be qS and unfinished  )


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

i love the candy paint job! not seen a TT done with that...nice one 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*NICE! * 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

looks stunning Rob , well done 8)

any finishing touches to come :?: :wink:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome fella .. my missus nearly slipped of the sofa when I showed her it LOL


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

Fantastic, also like the way you used the left over paint on your garage door!!!


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice......however that dark line behind the drivers door is still there :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

robokn said:


> I know this will not be to everybodies taste but it definatly mine, hope you like


Absolutely gorgeous 8) . Your car has to be one of the classiest looking cars on this forum I think that has been 'tarted' up 

Is that a pearlescent paint? If so what colour?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Fooking gorgeous


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I want to take a bite outta that candy apple! 

looks stunning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Love the paint colour.


----------



## bett (Mar 1, 2006)

You're gonna cost me money

[smiley=dude.gif]

looks awesome


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

why????????


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, we should be able to be honest here so...

...I like the colour, I like the wheels...

I don't like the bodykit...bit Max Power for me! Sorry.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

don't be sorry it's your opinion and it's not welcome 

only joking I knew some people would like this and that but I choose it all because i like the kit reiger by the way and the colour House of Kolor Candy red and the wheels River Wheels from Dare Motorsport cause it's what I wanted i don't think it's very max power all the same a little better than that


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry I'm with RobLE on this.


RobLE said:


> Well, we should be able to be honest here so...
> 
> ...I like the colour, I like the wheels...
> 
> I don't like the bodykit...bit Max Power for me! Sorry.


Also not a fan of the front grill either.

But that paint job is absolutely fantastic 8) .


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

KenTT said:


> Also not a fan of the front grill either.


Ah yes, forgot to mention the grill...and on this I agree with KenTT!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloody hell ....that is a stunning TT robokn.

What an awesome and fantastic job you've done there. Amazing!

How long was it in the paintshop and where did you take it?

Well done fella. Would love to see in the flesh sometime. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

station body shop in fareham 01329 825472, i took a little longer than usual as i bought some cheap paint and they had to sort that out so full marks to steve and kieth as they done a fantastic job and their still not happy with it so a few little jobs to do


----------



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)

That is the daddy mate vv nice


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Actually I would like to lick it - its the same colour as a toffee apple.

Did you consider colour coding the rear brake light housing? I think perhaps you should have?

Personally I think it should still have the aliens too - or perhaps machine guns that pop out when you pull the stalk to clean the windscreen/lights?

- Rob


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Normally dont like red cars apart from on exotica but that works, and well. Front grill doesnt work for me, especially with it being accentuated by the chrome surround. Door handles and mirrors are a nice touch, and as for the wheels - alloy porn!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

RobLE said:


> Did you consider colour coding the rear brake light housing? I think perhaps you should have?


It is MATT BLACK to co-ordinate


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Very Nice Rob 

Alex


----------



## mordred1973 (Jan 12, 2006)

stunning colour mate


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for ALL your comments they make it worth while there is some more to be done so i will post up some new pictures when the bits are done. Nothing major just little bits, again many thanks


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob, are you bringing it up to the Black Tie do? Would love to see it in the metal


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

thats the intention but i am due to move house so it may be tight but i want to come and so does the wife so fingers crossed


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

robokn said:


> thats the intention but i am due to move house so it may be tight but i want to come and so does the wife so fingers crossed


Hope you can make it 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

here is the latest picture after a healthy dose of meguiars and elbow grease

So nice i sent it to meguiars for thier shinning stars gallery


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Love the car, the paint looks gorgeous. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Only thing I would change is, I'd get some clear corners at the front, then it'd be purrfect (IMO). [smiley=wings.gif]

Mr L


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The next thing is to get black lights with smoked corners and much bigger brakes and a decent install in all the factory holes and some new wheels just to liven it up a bit, forge tie bars just to sort out the camber all before the the black tie do in london.....fingers crossed


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Stunning indeed!


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

robokn said:


> The next thing is to get black lights with smoked corners and much bigger brakes and a decent install in all the factory holes and some new wheels just to liven it up a bit, forge tie bars just to sort out the camber all before the the black tie do in london.....fingers crossed


why change the wheels? it looks so amazing as it is.by far the most aggressive and stunning TT i've ever seen, it just works in every way.


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks stunning buddy, really fresh, & looks so much better than the mk2 coming out, audi should of spoke to you rather than designing that new piece of crap!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

robokn said:


> Here are some now the car is out of the body shop will get some better ones done


Simply stunning! One of the best out there! (IMO) :mrgreen:

Wish I had the cash to paint my Scooby that colour, would turn some right heads!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Are you getting some angel eyes too Rob? :wink:

Agree with above - no need to change the wheels - those look superb 8)

BTW - just noticed - did you paint the garage door to match? :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes i did and my head or was that just the sun down sarf, may change the wheels if not my have some very nice ones for sale


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> BTW - just noticed - did you paint the garage door to match? :lol:


Thats what Spud said earlier :roll: :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks spot on mate! 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Very nice mate love it all.   

DAZ.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

that is the most gorgeous TT i've ever had the pleasure to lay my eyes on!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > BTW - just noticed - did you paint the garage door to match? :lol:
> ...


No time to read all 7 pages :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just seen your TT Rob,this morning at the traffic lights at 8.45 coming out of your road onto the A27...you were at the head of the queue going straight and I was at the right of you also in the front of the line.

From 200 metres away it just sparkles, amazing!

Lovely bodykit too, really looks cool.

Thought it was too blingy but in real life WOW ! 8)

......and you didnt even wave back


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm sorry mate i didn't even notice you my profuse apologies


----------



## K88JKM (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW - Fantastic TT. Looks absolutely stunning. Well Done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Kate


----------



## SeYaSeEe (Mar 5, 2006)

*Took My Breath Away ..

LoOoOoOoOoOoVe It*


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Rob PM sent


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

one of the best ive ever seen! top marks a++++++++


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

must say a stunning job, a quality finish too..

awesome!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here are some of the latest pictures firstly the ice

now you see them










now you dont










The new headunit and defi guages



















i will post some more up of the engine bay soon


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

uploaded alot quicker this time


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I would NEVER let people advertise on/in my car but otherwise v.impressive!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

i put the sticker on tonight just to see what it would like


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

BTW Rob... I'm thinking of getting this, wanted to know yr opinion?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what spoiler is that? is that the carbon fibre osir one?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yes it is


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

i like it but not at the price on show may still get it for the summer though as my car is garage each night so i can leave it on i even thought about just having it sprayed black to contrast against the rest of the car


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

or cover it in carbon fibre! 

I wanna get one this summer, but not for that money, thought if u were interested maybe they'd do us a deal?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

i doubt it and it needs to flex as it fits in your boot so no carbon nice idea though


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well just an idea!


----------



## Hintzy (May 31, 2006)

Not gunna read 9 pages, but to me, I love the CF exterior mirrors - I want some!
CF might be passe to some now, but I'm stuck in the era.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I think that your TTR looks awesome mate, really nicely done. I especially like the rear end treatment and the side skirts too, I'm glad you did the the extras in black too just breaks it up in the right areas.

The only bit I'm put off by is the front grill but that is subjective and down to me. I can see and understand why others would like it though.

It looks right, sits right and looks absolutely stunning.

Well done, you should be very pleased with yourself :wink:

Graham


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why thank you kind sir


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

i love the door cards...how much and where you get them from Rob?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They are made by a company called jenhart and were sourced by sextons in southampton and you need to speak to ED on 02380 33 9396 not sure on the cost as i got it as a package deal so to speak :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

robokn said:


> They are made by a company called jenhart and were sourced by sextons in southampton and you need to speak to ED on 02380 33 9396 not sure on the cost as i got it as a package deal so to speak :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


cheers mate...i'll give them a ring in a while and see how much they going for 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> I think that your TTR looks awesome mate, really nicely done. I especially like the rear end treatment and the side skirts too, I'm glad you did the the extras in black too just breaks it up in the right areas.
> 
> The only bit I'm put off by is the front grill but that is subjective and down to me. I can see and understand why others would like it though.
> 
> ...


I like yours too Graham  
But really robokn, I absolutely ADORE the candy apple red and the alloys. Even the corp grill (which I don't like) looks not too bad on this car.
Nice one!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

i do like the look of your car mate, but that bodykit is it all fibreglass???


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Gets better every time I see it Rob


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

just new brakes,FMIC, ADJ tie bars, some polishing and maybe a retrim and it will be done, then time to finish documenting it all :wink: :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

looks the bollox rob [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I agree. It looks bollocks.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

your opinion BUT not your car therefore it is meaninless and in the minority if it bothered me which it doesn't so why am i dignifying it with a curt response :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

robokn said:


> your opinion BUT not your car therefore it is meaninless and in the minority if it bothered me which it doesn't so why am i dignifying it with a curt response :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


By the same token, the positive comments are meaningless too. :roll: :lol:

Hats off for doing something different, but the original lines which made the TT what is was are lost and the front end is minging.

Quite right though, it isn't my car.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Sometimes cars can be overdone.....this is just simply stunning. It's a pity it every has to get dirty....


----------



## LetMeFly (Dec 10, 2006)

Stunning indeed! I think the kit enhances the original lines of the TT - it's prob the only kit I'd consider...

Let me know if you decide to change them wheels 

Cheers!


----------



## Steve_t (Jan 9, 2006)

Truly awesome colour - reminds me of a poster of a flatnose 911 I had on my wall as a kid!


----------



## Twosted (Apr 18, 2005)

Arrgggh........... my eyes, my eyes! 

What a total waste of a perfectly good car and a barrow load of cash. :lol: :lol:

This sort of "modding" belongs on Max Power, not on a respectible grown up site.

Hell, it looks like one of those kiddies peddle cars.

.................. run along sonny.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As i have said all along it is my car and my ideas and more importantly my cash and as for run along sunny perhaps you should pop back home as the re runs of emmerdale will be starting soon.

So perhaps you like the un altered TT that is your opinion and your choice it just was not mine, and can you please tell why the modding belongs in max power?,
I have just done what alot of people do in stages i just did it all at once.

I had the cash and spent it on what I wanted after 22 years in the navy I had a large sum handed to me so i spent some on a deposit my second house and a family holiday and then some of it went on my car.

I prioritised the allotment of the money so please don't harp on about a total waste of cash as it wasn't your money.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I would NEVER let people advertise on/in my car but otherwise v.impressive!


Which is a good job Adam .......cos they probably wouldn't want to mate! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I would NEVER let people advertise on/in my car but otherwise v.impressive!
> ...


1. i'm not yr mate  
2. I've had 4 repuatble, well known companies ask me on 4 different occasions if i'd consider so stick that in yr pipe and smoke it!

Has anyone asked to advertise on yr rover? i.e skips are us? pimpmyshed? rover enthusiasts forum? caravans.net?

Dont get me wrong... i like rovers... :twisted:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Please dont hijack the thread and it was stuck on as a joke and i would gladly advertise compamies as it all helps in this game, and i have had NO companies offer me anything, so if any one is listening      :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Twosted said:


> Arrgggh........... my eyes, my eyes!
> 
> What a total waste of a perfectly good car and a barrow load of cash. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Have you seen the car in the flesh?

If you had you would know it is not a max power car but a very good and tasteful personalisation of a TT.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So there

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Richard


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Twosted said:
> 
> 
> > Arrgggh........... my eyes, my eyes!
> ...


I could not agree more


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Twosted said:


> Arrgggh........... my eyes, my eyes!
> 
> What a total waste of a perfectly good car and a barrow load of cash. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Dick.


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

Car looks absolutely mint, the TT is a head turner anyway, more so with the mods you have done, colour is spot on and the body kit not OTT, looks really good


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Simply stunning. Big fan of respraying personally. When I was 18 I had a mini that I DIY sprayed in four different colours over the year and a half I had it. (one was copper metalflake  ) Not very professional obviously as I did it in me dad's garage. But I still occasionally look through the max power style mags to admire the paint - the depth of candy based jobs has to be seen to be believed - nothing like "ordinary" solid / metallic finishes.

You are to be applauded for just doing what you wanted to do. As the positive responses are roughly 9/10 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] you can reckon on 90% of the population admiring your car. And if we're honest that's quite a nice feeling.

Considered it meself a year ago for the TT. Was quoted Â£3-4k for windows out job in a nice pearl colour. I can't believe no-one's asked but would you share the ballpark figure with us?

Andy


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

NO


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

robokn said:


> NO


WOW.......... that much heh :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As with those on here who have spent a large amount on thier cars we are either unwilling or unable to remember exactly how much we have spent i know roughly what i have spent and would probally spend it again as ihave achieved exactly what i wanted a very different and exiting car that is all mine, so no i wont divulge how much i have spent or how much each part has cost and that includes the respray


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Or is it just incase the wife reads these threads Rob !!!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No she is cool about it all,

anyways here are some new pictures of the ECS big brake kit that i got fitted up at the TT shop last just got round to cleaning it before the rain comes again

Front -








A little discoloured due to the wheel cleaner

Rear -


















And a shot of the benefits of global warming










Got some carbon QS spats but will be putting them on next week


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Very nice Rob! Glad I got to see them first hand... Your new old brakes have settled into their new home very well


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

tasty 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

robokn said:


> As i have said all along it is my car and my ideas and more importantly my cash and as for run along sunny perhaps you should pop back home as the re runs of emmerdale will be starting soon.
> 
> So perhaps you like the un altered TT that is your opinion and your choice it just was not mine, and can you please tell why the modding belongs in max power?,
> I have just done what alot of people do in stages i just did it all at once.
> ...


In fairness, if you post lots of pictures of your car on a web forum specifically to attract the comments of others, you have to take the rough with the smooth as far as opinions go.

Other people's opinions, even the ones that disagree and think the car looks like a dogs breakfast, are as valid as yours.

It *is* your car, and if that's how you choose to spend your cash, then that's fine and I'm happy for you... but to tell someone to "run along sunny" (sic) just because they don't like what you've done is a tad arrogant to be honest. Just be happy that not everyone likes the same thing.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks, and i agree with you whole heartly and the reason for so many photo's is just to show some of the new things i have done as people seem interested and for run along sunny i think it was a little derogatery to say the least from a man who has less than 20 posts i except peoples views both positive and negative and try not to cry too much when people say my car is bollocks


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

robokn said:


> Thanks, and i agree with you whole heartly and the reason for so many photo's is just to show some of the new things i have done as people seem interested and for run along sunny i think it was a little derogatery to say the least from a man who has less than 20 posts i except peoples views both positive and negative and try not to cry too much when people say my car is bollocks


There are quite a few people who read the forum without posting - in anycase, post count is hardly a judge of how valid someone's opinion is. If you disagree with that statement, I'm afraid arguing is, by definition, futile...


----------



## Twosted (Apr 18, 2005)

I`m sorry if you didn`t like my opinion Robokn. [smiley=oops.gif]

............ but having a car looking like yours is always going to get a reaction from people. Good or bad.

You mod a vehicle for your own pleasure/satisfaction. Not to get recognition from other people...... If that happens as well, then thats a bonus. But everyone aint gonna agree with what you`ve done.

If you`re happy.... thats all that counts. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

If you didn`t like my comments, then you shouldn't have wasted my time in the for sale section recently.... :evil:

Oh, Emmerdale just aint my thing,.... althought there`s been some nice totty in it lately :wink: ............ much prefer Coronation Street.

Oh, wozzatt........ beat it. :x

Nite all................


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Stand by for some new pictures of the interior, and the new install


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

that looks fantastic - love the colour too! 8)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Stand by for some new pictures of the interior, and the new install


C'mon then lets see it Rob! 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He's too busy ...


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> He's too busy ...


Jeez, when Rob said about a pool I though it would be one like my parents..10ft x 20ft. Not 20 metres by 10 metres!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am just building the patio stuff at the mo the pool is 28 x 14 x 5 and yes you the southern regulars can come for a free beer and a swim, but you must be a regular to southern meets     i will post up the pictures later just got some stuff to do then a quick clean and polish and then it's photo time


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Now when you say southern, is that everyone down from birmingham???

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Now when you say southern, is that everyone down from birmingham???
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


Southern is south of Basingstoke I reckon!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice pool Rob, but it aint as big as my French ''C'Nal Pool''. C'Nal are a French company who do luxury 'environment pools'. They are all the rage in France Im told. The rep came to see me and I got this beauty for Â£100,000!! Bargain!! It would have been more but I comprimised on the location, its 12 miles from my house. The rep guy didnt have a French accent either but Ive got the papers to prove its mine and a receipt from C'Nal Pools....Now I just need to work out how to stop people walking their dogs on my poolside patio and throwing condoms and tyres in the pool, bastards! No respect.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

glad you updated pics cos that block paving looked shit; all them weeds!!! :lol: :lol:

I appreciate the work gone into the car but has this all been done by "others" and not yourself? 
It looks good but I prefer the cars original look

Ps sorry if this has been asked, but I cant be arsed reading all the posts


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> glad you updated pics cos that block paving looked shit; all them weeds!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I appreciate the work gone into the car but has this all been done by "others" and not yourself?
> It looks good but I prefer the cars original look
> ...


Just to answer your questions that is not MY pool but a generic picture that john has uploaded so the block paving again is not mine 8)

The work has been done by others as I am niether a sprayer nor tuner nor top class audio installer so yes it has mostly been done by others BUT I have chosen all the bits, pieces, colours as i dont have the knowledge to carry this out as professonally as has been done,

And I did this way 'cause I like the original thats why I bought it I just wanted it to be a little different


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TTej said:


> Now when you say southern, is that everyone down from birmingham???
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


Ttej do you come to the southern meets, I have not seen your name up for Poole either, two years on a trot as a winner the guantlet has been thrown down, Will you pick up kind sir :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just kiddin Robbo :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > glad you updated pics cos that block paving looked shit; all them weeds!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


of all the work done on my car I have:

1. Painted the calipers
2. Painted the quattro badges

The TT Shop did the rest and WAS did the angels, oh and Yellow_TT did the double brake light mod.

WTF is the relevance of who did the work? Do we all build, literally, our own houses and if not we arent allowed to be proud of them? I mean, Audi built the fkin car in the first place, we are consumers, not engineers. :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers Leg and John


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Cheers Leg and John


Im shit hot with a chargecard but bugger all use with a spanner. Im not half bad with a pot of wax and a cloth either but dont ask me to clean a house, thats the slippery road to reality TV and Soaps.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

c'mon Rob... lets see those pics then!!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Leg said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Leg and John
> ...


Well "I am" an engineer and do as much as I can! my point was/is that "I" appreciate the work and my respect goes to the craftsman not the person who picks up the bill - anyone can do that!

Over the years I have been to many a car show and back in the day you could find enthusiasts who actually rebuilt their own cars, some not professionally trained, just an avid interest.

anyone can flick throu glossy mags, think oo like that and pay someone else to do the work...fookin ell thats hard

Leg:The relevance of this was for me alone.....thats why I asked okay!!! go try clean that brick wall if you have nothing else to do!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Without trying to belittle your skill as said tradesman

Can you - Respray in House of Kolor Paint even a skilled painter with 20 odd years takes nearly two weeks to prep, paint and then finish the car
- Remap the car to it's optimum settings
- Fit a complete custom audio install and then have it set up so that the sound stage is perfect for the occupants

All these facilities are not cheap and all require very specific skills some of which I don't have and I have been to a few shows and won a few as well.

My car is my daily drive and not a trailer queen. Plus I think you'll find that the days of somebody doing it alone in thier garage is no longer.

Cars are more complex and so is the stuff that goes into them so if you can do it all yourself then good for you I as with quite a few on here can't so rather than fcuk it all up we pay trained and qualified people to do those jobs which are beyond us. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Wooo handbags. Okay!!! thats why you asked. So you werent having a dig at Rob, or anyone else, who pays professionals to do thousands of pounds worth of mods to their cars eh? Right. Sure.

Ive had Â£7500 of mods done to my car, mostly handling mods. Exactly how do you propose your average TT owner is going to put a Â£30K TT on the ramps, strip off the suspension, haldex, tie bars and ARBs, swap it all over, 4 wheel align it and then, confidently, take it up to 120mph and not kill themselves?

Its not a Frogeye Sprite with a lawnmower engine and wooden hoop on a stick for steering, the TT is a complex machine, Im damned if I'm buggering about with something that Audi put millions into developing when I can have professionals do it and guarantee its done right. Architects dont pick sodding bricks up but they still built the damn building eh!!!

Also anyone CANT mod a car having others do the work and get it right, there are TTs on here that are modded well and look great and TTs on here that are, and no disrespect to anyone, bloody awful. Same amount of money spent on both, both worked on by professionals. The only difference is, the vision the owner had when setting out to mod his (or her) car.

Thanks for suggesting things for me to do, it was a good idea, Ive made a call, whipped out my chargecard and waddya know, some blue collar lacky is coming to sort that wall out. Result, thanks for your help.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Could he also help as my patio needs a few more slabs laying :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He knows more about footie than cars :lol:


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

what can i say the last time someone put pics of their red TT on here and asked for oppinions it got slated, this person needs to take a good look at yours and then give himself a hard slap, and ask himself why does my car not look this good, .............. Love it give yourself a pat on the back 8)

cheers paul


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Many thanks


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

parky01 said:


> what can i say the last time someone put pics of their red TT on here and asked for oppinions it got slated, this person needs to take a good look at yours and then give himself a hard slap, and ask himself why does my car not look this good, .............. Love it give yourself a pat on the back 8)
> 
> cheers paul


Well said - 8) ENCORE


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> parky01 said:
> 
> 
> > what can i say the last time someone put pics of their red TT on here and asked for oppinions it got slated, this person needs to take a good look at yours and then give himself a hard slap, and ask himself why does my car not look this good, .............. Love it give yourself a pat on the back 8)
> ...


Fair do's to him, when I first came on here I asked about lexus lights and eyebrows and was shot down immediately. In retrospect I see why and I'm glad I came on here and went through the initiation as my TT has turned out to be exactly what I had in mind, I just didnt know where to get the parts at the time. So well done TTF.

Im sure said red TTR owner is going through a similar experience. I know he has been looking at alternative wheels recently for example.

I wonder how many avenues of potential mods people like Robokn, Tej, Caney, Clived and all the other heavily modded TTs on here went down that turned out to be performance or style dead ends and never saw the light of day?

Stopping people getting it wrong, or hel;ping them recognise errors or see a 'better way' is surely a large part of the forums purpose and I for one have benefited from it.

If only there werent so many dickheads hanging around, mostly telling me that I cant afford a 2.0T mk2 on credit and thats why I stick with my Â£35K paid for TT V6, it would be a wonderful place. Mind you you would have to get rid of the argumentative gobshite with an opinion on everything, bloody long posts and the shiny black V6 with BBS CHs too, what an arse!

Further, further, stop. Now turnaround. There, there, in front of you, made of wood, handle on it, about 7 foot tall, 4 foot wide, thats it, turn the handle, pull! Now walk through, pull it shut behind you, aaaaaaand fuck off. Cheers, good lad. Who me? Yes, you.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

What a great car,

A great match of modifications to match the TT's already great design.

A credit to you and the TT scene.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well here they are the new pictures the car has NOT been washed so please dont comment,

Here is the new front with black lights smoked corners there is a little bit os masking tape left in I know about it and it will be taken off later










This the new rear lights a popular mod the two symetrical lights










The new door cards with the OSIR carbon door handles and the speakers all covered up looks quite factory IMHO










And now here are the speakers a couple too many some might say but hey I like my music and the tweeters have been relocated for a better sound stage for the driver and passenger










And this controls it all an Alpine D310 with the new Blackbird Navigation I have not used it as yet so can't comment on it










I know they wont be to everybodies taste but as I have said in the past MY car MY choices


----------



## dippy (Apr 11, 2007)

I would agree.... she looks absolutely stunning.... fantastic colour. Looks to be a superb paint job. Looking at this you can see why the MK1 scores over the MK2 

Glad I am not paying the bill!! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks very 8) m8 but I have to ask why has youe wheelie bin got a blue lid :wink: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's cold down south no it's the recycling bin but it's full of other shite hence the tape as it is off to the skip shortly


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey all those speakers, are you deaf?

Blimey all those speakers, are you deaf?

Blimey all those speakers, are you deaf?

8) cool man looks nice 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

John it's mainly for old codgers


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice lookin TTR.. Love the front end.
Was gonna comment on the snidey ariel from first pics but looks like youve changed it :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wotz snidey about an alloy bee sting?

Its now black.... and ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Me likey!  I want your car robokn 8)


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Wotz snidey about an alloy bee sting?
> 
> Its now black.... and ?


My personal opinion fella.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I like your new lights :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Possibly the niciest bloke on the planet did them :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks great Rob - very professional job on the ICE too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Possibly the niciest bloke on the planet did them :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


I thought you were going to get Was to do them?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

robokn said:


> Possibly the niciest bloke on the planet did them :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


No i didnt :wink: I thought Was did them


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That's the guy came all the way down south and swapped stories and some angel body parts for some of the queens english monetary


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Next is the engine bay to tart up a bit, just the one thing and it's done no big turbo........... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hellooo 

Where do you get the carbon door handles from? Are they easy to fit?

I like them alot!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They are from the TT shop and the are OSIR ones

http://www.thettshop.com/osir.asp?cat=3 ... uct=701519


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

monkgti said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Wotz snidey about an alloy bee sting?
> ...


Thats ok :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't really like the bodykit, but colour is nice, wheels are okay, but do something with the leathers and you do have a lovely car. Well done matey 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What is wrong leathers???


----------

